
Don’t Make Me Think: 20 Wise Thoughts about Usability from Steve Krug - thinkingemote
https://uxplanet.org/dont-make-me-think-20-wise-thoughts-about-usability-from-steve-krug-876b563f1d63
======
thinkingemote
"Dont Make Me Think" \- maybe around 2002 I think was my bible in making
usable websites. I often think about the concepts within the book, such as
"mystery meat navigation".

Whenever I see the hamburger menu so popular in web apps, I think of that
term!

